# aaaagh Gracie had a misadventure



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I was speaking with a neighbor this evening, they were dropping off farm veggies, Gracie slipped out the front door. After a panicked 20 minutes I found her worse for wear. Not sure what happened she tangled with something.

















I feel like an idiot, she's never done this before. I just got home, luckily she okay barring some cuts and bruises.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Aw poor baby


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

That looks nasty - hope you both recover quickly.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh my! Poor Gracie, but for goodness sake! Are you EVER going to get some peace in your house? LOL!!! Like the old sayings goes "Two steps forward......one step back" Seems to be appropriate for poor you! I will ask the powers that be to send you an extra guardian angel that is dog savvy Hahaha!!!!!!!


----------



## Cricket78 (Aug 17, 2017)

Poor wee girl!
Don?t blame yourself, it happens to the best of us too easily xx


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Poor you and poor Gracie. That does look nasty.


----------



## LizzysMom (Sep 27, 2016)

Oh, poor Gracie. But, please don't blame yourself - that's just the sort of thing that can happen to any one of us!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh dear that is a shame. I hope she isn't too upset or scared.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Poor Gracie, that is a nasty wound. I’m sure it will heal fast with your love and TLC.

Dogs are really good are slipping through the door without us knowing it. It’s not your fault, these things happen to everyone.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks everyone, I brought her with me to work too keep an eye on her. I am thankful she didn't get hit by a car or attacked by big dog

























She's a bit sore but doing better and I am a bit tired. But I think she'll be fine.


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

Hope Gracie heals up quickly! Don't beat yourself up twyla!


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Ouch, poor silly Gracie!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Well, I hope Gracie learned something... like to appreciate how good she has it! How many gray hairs has that little girl given you? Bless you again for taking her in.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I am happy to report that Gracie is zipping around the house, so it looks a worse bruise wise the cuts are healing up nicely, she's on antibiotics so they doing the job.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Poor Gracie. Hope the wound heals quickly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Somebody is looking better today









the cuts and scrapes have scabbed over and the bruising is fading


----------

